# matte color vehicle wrap



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

i work at a auto body shop in hollywood, ca. we will soon add matte body wraps in black, white, green, orange, and gold. i am testing on our cars to see brand quality and look. it way be atleast a month away before we have it available to the public. if anyone is interestd, pm me. i have not set any prices yet, but i will have the most competitive prices.

i will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm...I love matte white cars. I cant wait to see a cruze like that.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah cant wait, gunna look awesome!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

It's gonna look sick! That's gonna be a TON of work lol. Cat wait to see pics


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a matte black roof and a little portion of the rear bumper, acting as a "diffusor". Looks great and gives the car a little more sporty look. You can see pics in the picture section.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cant wait please do it


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You need a donor to test on? 

Very interested in seeing the results!


----------

